# Best Buddies



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is sum pics of Fred the Lurcher and Basil the BT they are best buddies
They are my best m8s as well


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww they're lovely pics. 

How many pets have you got?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aww i LOVE your lurcher, hes gorgeous


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

bee112 said:


> aww they're lovely pics.
> 
> How many pets have you got?


Dunno I lost count at 8500



minnie said:


> aww i LOVE your lurcher, hes gorgeous


Ye he is a rescue from the dogs trust from ireland

Fank u guys


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha what you got an ant farm or something?!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aww bless him, the rescues around here are full of dogs from ireland


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

ye luv him.
no we hve got millions of crickets 4 the reptiles


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics,,,,,,,,,,lovely dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Lovely pics boccia They look very happy


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they are lovely dogs


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

awwwwwww very sweet, they look asd though they are really enjoying themselves!


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

ye happy as happy can be


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Lovely pic's


----------

